# Has anyone gone from a 555 to a 585?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have an '08 555 and am thinking of going to a 585 Optimum. 
Will the differences in the ride be worth it? I mean, is the 585 that much better than the 555? 
I'm not a racer, just a club/solo rider doing about 2000+ a year and prefer comfort to stiffness.


----------

